# Well that was an eye opener !



## skudupnorth (31 Aug 2010)

Decided in my "wisdom" to have a go at commuting in fixed mode on my new Boardman.I must say after a short while it was not too bad until i came to junctions and lights where the judging of pedal position and setting off were a test to say the least ! Bit more practice is in order me thinks but as for climping the short hils around here all was well !


----------



## RedBike (31 Aug 2010)

I found the acid test was when something unexpected happened. 

A car pulls out on you, you hit a big pot hole etc. Do you try and freewheel or do you remember to keep pedalling?


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Aug 2010)

RedBike said:


> I found the acid test was when something unexpected happened.
> 
> A car pulls out on you, you hit a big pot hole etc. Do you try and freewheel or do you remember to keep pedalling?


Schools are back this week,should have plenty of chances for the unexpected !!! Rough part of road got me this morning,tried to hop over and forgot i had to keep pedaling 
Lets hope it get easier or i will do the nasty and flip over to freewheel !


----------



## jayonabike (31 Aug 2010)

I havn't tried going fixed on the Langster yet, i just know that i'll end up kneeing myself under the chin or something.


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Aug 2010)

Going freewheel tomorrow,it's not fun in traffic ! I guess on a run in the country it would be great but my route is pants to work.....bit too much white knuckle ride for me !!!!


----------



## RedBike (1 Sep 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Going freewheel tomorrow,it's not fun in traffic ! I guess on a run in the country it would be great but my route is pants to work.....bit too much white knuckle ride for me !!!!



Like you when I first got the fixed gear bike I scared myself to death several times. I was grabbing the brakes on every hill. After hitting a car I swore that I'd never ride fixed wheel again! 

However as fate would have it we then had that really bad cold snap, when it was -20 or something daft. After 2 freewheels died on me in a week after becoming frozen I was forced to run the bike fixed wheel for a week or two. 

Having found a route to work that avoided the roads I was comfortable enough to keep commuting on the bike fixed wheel while I waiting for the weather to improve before fitting the new freewheel.

It was 2-3 months before the weather finally improved, by this stage i'd become so used to having the bike fixed that I was in no great rush to switch back to a freewheel. 

We then had that period when the roads had so many holes in them they looked like they'd been carpet bombed. Instead of taking my best road bike out on long weekend rides / club runs I started taking the fixie. For some reason i'd got so used to the bike being fixed wheel it just never occured to me to buy/fit a freewheel again. 

After 6months of riding nothing but fixed wheel I was so used to riding the bike that way that the when I did finally put a new freewheel on I didn't like it and switched straight back to fixed wheel. 


What i'm saying is. Commute freewheel but keep giving that fixed wheel a go. Slowly but surely as you become more confident down the hills / in traffic you'll stop scaring yourself and you'll start enjoying it.


----------



## iendicott (1 Sep 2010)

Funny you should mention it, I bought a Langster about 3 weeks ago and initially rode it in freewheel. Tried fixed once and forgot that you need to pedal downhill as well  but survived none the less.

Got a chance this Sunday pasted to ride out with the local cycle club so decided to brave it and flip the hub back to fixed. Ended up covering 65 miles in fixed. It was hard and my legs killed me but I didn't falls off (But came close to it ) so all's well that end's well I suppose.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Sep 2010)

Cheers for the heads up chaps,i will no doupt flip back to fixed on a nice sunday run as opposed to playing with it during the daily commute.Must admit it felt strange this morning going back to freewheel and i've onlt ridden fixed a couple of times !


----------



## 4F (1 Sep 2010)

It's just a case of practice makes perfect. The first couple of weeks can be a challenge but once you have got your first big downhill out of the way and the few ocassions where you brain says "lets freewheel over that speedhump" and your legs say no chance it does become easier.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Sep 2010)

4F said:


> It's just a case of practice makes perfect. The first couple of weeks can be a challenge but once you have got your first big downhill out of the way and the few ocassions where you brain says "lets freewheel over that speedhump" and your legs say no chance it does become easier.



Hills not good ! I have no problem blasting up them, but peddling like a kid on a BMX downhill is not so good ! Might be tempted to change the gearing once i have got used to it,seems a bit to easy at the moment.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2010)

I've always found fixed excellent for commuting and general running about. I rode a home brewed fixed in the late eighties, early nineties, I brought my present fixed, a Pearson Touche, three years ago and have been using it for commuting, general running about and winter club runs, I do most of my riding fixed.


----------



## nilling (6 Sep 2010)

I had my first proper ride out on my fixed last Fri. Before then I'd just ridden around the block making sure saddle was set right. But yes it's a real eye opener especailly junctions, traffic lights, roundabouts  

I stopped at traffic lights, turning right. The lights changed but there where on-coming cars. On regular bike I'd scoot forwards using my unclipped foot whilst standing on the pedal of my clipped-in foot. I tried it on the fixie and felt a right mong, as I kinda sat on the top tube whilst my clipped in leg turned! 

So for moving a small distance do you unclip both feet and walk? Or learn to trackstand?


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2010)

nilling said:


> I had my first proper ride out on my fixed last Fri. Before then I'd just ridden around the block making sure saddle was set right. But yes it's a real eye opener especailly junctions, traffic lights, roundabouts
> 
> I stopped at traffic lights, turning right. The lights changed but there where on-coming cars. On regular bike I'd scoot forwards using my unclipped foot whilst standing on the pedal of my clipped-in foot. I tried it on the fixie and felt a right mong, as I kinda sat on the top tube whilst my clipped in leg turned!
> 
> So for moving a small distance do you unclip both feet and walk? Or learn to trackstand?



Learn to trackstand, or learn to creep very slowly, or both.


----------



## palinurus (6 Sep 2010)

nilling said:


> I stopped at traffic lights, turning right. The lights changed but there where on-coming cars. On regular bike I'd scoot forwards using my unclipped foot whilst standing on the pedal of my clipped-in foot. I tried it on the fixie and felt a right mong, as I kinda sat on the top tube whilst my clipped in leg turned!
> 
> So for moving a small distance do you unclip both feet and walk? Or learn to trackstand?



I do it much the same way you do, scoot along with the clipped in foot following the pedal around.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Sep 2010)

I bit the bullet and commuted in Today on the fixed, for the first time  It wasn't as knackering as I thought it might be. Although as others have mentioned, I can see situations where I might easily forget what I'm riding on...

Will be interesting to see if I last all week on it, or swap to the road bike / flip it to SS.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Sep 2010)

Still on single speed for the commute and am enjoying it as it is even in the rubbish weather ! Feel guilty that i have not ridden the other two bikes for a while though !!


----------



## Norry1 (19 Nov 2010)

I've recently bought an old singlespeed conversion and found that I really enjoy riding it. I'm having a flip flop wheel built and put on next week and plan to try fixed riding.

Having only just got used to riding with cleats, I reckon I'll have fun with them and fixed riding 

A&E here I come 

Martin


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Nov 2010)

Norry, riding fixed with cleats does present a unique challenge, hitting a moving target etc, but at the same time the momentum of the rear wheel can help you one legged pedal if you miss clipping in such that you dont dive the kerb whilst scrambling to clip in!

I found it easier to clip in on fixed than on my road bike, but........... I hated the Look Keo's so need to change them over to something else.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2010)

I use M770 XT SPD's on my fixed, so have double sided entry, and can walk about in the shoes.


----------



## Roadrunner78 (20 Nov 2010)

First week commuting fixed. Fuji Classic track 2010.

Bike arrived monday, took a ride around to have a go, braking problem and aching legs in funny places. Alas i still took it to work (nights). Forgot i cant freewheel and was paranoid about needing to stop in a hurry.

Tuesday, ordered front brake... and took single speed to work (pictured in thread). Already something felt broken when i stopped pedaling.

Wednesday, brake and lever arrived so back to my fixie. Way better.. still forgot i cant freewheel sometimes but better.

Thursday, im getting this fixie thing.

Friday. Loving it.

Saturday, day off 7 miles with 15.84mph average  not really trying.

Im hooked!!


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Nov 2010)

Roadrunner78 said:


> First week commuting fixed. Fuji Classic track 2010.
> 
> Bike arrived monday, took a ride around to have a go, braking problem and aching legs in funny places. Alas i still took it to work (nights). Forgot i cant freewheel and was paranoid about needing to stop in a hurry.
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoyed it, I know exactly what you mean about being paranoid about having to stop fast. The off the shelf gearing pretty much feels like a run-a-way train if you dont have brakes. I was out on mine this weekend, first time in a looong while, went over to Woodhead Reservoir in the edges of the peaks, hard work it was!


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Nov 2010)

90% of my riding is fixed and I reckon I have done around 23,000 miles since I got it just over 3 years ago and I still think the hardest thing to do is to slow down while keeping control on a steep downhill with bends.


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Dec 2010)

Changed the original pedals that came with my Boardman for the ones off my Spec Sirrus to see if it improved the ride in traffic and i can say it did ! Had a good run today which might be short lived iff the prommised snow arrives this week.


----------



## gbs (27 Mar 2011)

Yesterday was my fourth and longest ride on the fixed. About 40 k in Richmond Park including a heavily braked descent of Broomfield Hill. I am currently riding 42/18, 63", at the moment so down hill is a challenge. 

I'm finding it quite demanding mentally and physically. Did any else suffer in their early days on fixed?


----------



## Rod (27 Mar 2011)

gbs said:


> Yesterday was my fourth and longest ride on the fixed. About 40 k in Richmond Park including a heavily braked descent of Broomfield Hill. I am currently riding 42/18, 63", at the moment so down hill is a challenge.
> 
> I'm finding it quite demanding mentally and physically. Did any else suffer in their early days on fixed?



I used to ride a fixed wheel bike from Poplar to Hounslow in cleats and after a while the control becomes second nature. In saying that my 'near death' experiences increased by about 600% so I eventually went back to gears purely for safety reasons - i.e. the unexpected pedestrian or sudden vehicle in my path were more difficult to navigate. I think fixed riding in the city is a fashion statement - but we all subscribe to that in one form or another by the bikes we choose. The 'purity' (ahem!) and simplicity of fixed wheel for me was best experienced riding around the Herne Hill Velodrome.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2011)

Rod said:


> I used to ride a fixed wheel bike from Poplar to Hounslow in cleats and after a while the control becomes second nature. In saying that my 'near death' experiences increased by about 600% so I eventually went back to gears purely for safety reasons - i.e. the unexpected pedestrian or sudden vehicle in my path were more difficult to navigate.* I think fixed riding in the city is a fashion statement* - but we all subscribe to that in one form or another by the bikes we choose. The 'purity' (ahem!) and simplicity of fixed wheel for me was best experienced riding around the Herne Hill Velodrome.



What makes fixed in the city a fashion statement? I do most of my fixed riding in the city, Coventry and surrounding areas, have done for over three years now, in the late eighties and early nineties I was on fixed doing the same, they are ideal for commuting and general running about. How come you were having near death experiences? What were you doing wrong? The nearest I have come to a near death experience was getting rear ended by a Ford focus in 2007, most of my urban riding is just routine.


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Mar 2011)

I use mine for long rides now that i've changed a few more bits on my Boardman.The pedals now have Zefal strapless clips,the Brookes seat is now off my Spec Sirrus and fitted and i have Pro-file aero bars instead of drops.Managed 148 miler on Sunday and loved every moment of it,the bike is perfect and i feel guilty that i am not riding my MTB and hybrid as much.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> I use mine for long rides now that i've changed a few more bits on my Boardman.The pedals now have Zefal strapless clips,the Brookes seat is now off my Spec Sirrus and fitted and i have Pro-file aero bars instead of drops.Managed 148 miler on Sunday and loved every moment of it,the bike is perfect and i feel guilty that i am not riding my MTB and hybrid as much.



My Pearson gets used all year round as a commuter and general run about, in the winter it gets used on Sunday club rides, most years the geared Sunday best bike goes away when the clocks change at the end of October and isn't used again until the clocks change at the end of March.


----------



## McrJ64 (31 Mar 2011)

I have had a Langster for nearly 2 years. I have commuted on freewheel during the week and swapped to fixed for the club ride on Sunday. Freewheel prices have gone through the roof and seem to wear quickly, both the teeth and the free-mech. After Sunday's ride, I left it on fixed and am loving the commute on fixed. I find that I do concentrate more, but that's not a bad thing. My riding is smoother, I won't wear the rear rim or brake pads, and no faffing around swapping between fixed and free. I don't know why I didn't do it sooner.


----------

